# My personal problems/.. I really need an help



## 18103 (Jun 20, 2005)

HalloBasicly i reactly badly to the people around me and hurt people that loves me.I am using bad words and bad expressions against them. it looks that i like to hurt them and answer in bad way... I had some relations problem about it, so I would like you guys to understand me. I am always bored/sad and this behaviour reflects the people around me.I am evol or i can win this problem??Could you help me??regards


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

hello Kmatrix,Having IBS can make anyone behave badly from time to time, but it doesn't necessarily mean you are evil. Have you been diagnosed as having IBS by your doctor? As far as helping you, this is a public Bulletin Board to support folks having IBS and we certainly can relate to what you have described. This is the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and Hypnotherapy forum that discusses these methods in relation to treating IBS.We can't treat you through this BB, but we can direct you to possible resources that may help you.What country are you from? Do you feel your behaviour is a reaction to having IBS? Did you have these problems prior (before) you had IBS?You can vent here and get support from others and encouragement and advice on what possibly can be done to help you, and perhaps make some "cyber" friends here.The first suggestion, may be to write down the times you act badly toward others, and to see if there is a pattern - what went on just before, or what was done to trigger your behaviour. At some point, you may see that you act a certain way only with certain people, or at certain times, or in certain places and/or situations. Lots of times behaviour isn't so much the immediate situation, but a build up of stuff that has gone on for awhile.Take care - you will need to give us more info to help you better, but hope this gives you a start. Hope things get better soon.


----------

